# Newbie In GA



## alltheprettyhorseys (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm Jackie. I'm a 19 yr old college student. I plan on being a speech therapist. I have always loved horses but never owned one . I do own a boxer mix named Bella and two cats called Malo and Dee Dee. I also have two betta fish so I guess its safe to say I'm addicted to animals .

I'm joining this forum because I want to learn all I can about horses from riding to showing to breeding. Currently I have three breeds I am absolutely in love with Shires, Friesians, and Andalusians. Of course I love any horse but these breeds in particular stand out to me and I would really like to own one or all of them in the future.

I should also mention I volunteer for and non-profit called Horsin' Around. Its a hippotherapy organization that works with primarily young children. They will also teach some of the kids that come to be independent riders.
I get to groom and tack up the horses used for the therapys and I also side walk during the sessions. As an added bonus some days they let me get on a horse before therapy starts to practice riding. So far I've only done a little trotting and worked on "being the boss" but every second I'm on horseback or even just around horses I am in ecstasy


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the the ride.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family! I'm from GA as well.

It's been flooding here very badly. Stay safe


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA!


----------

